# COLD



## Alexandra (Jan 11, 2006)

...believe me, it WAS!

1. I think i've already posted a similar landscape earlier... but i'm so into these!!!






2.





3. Tighter crop...





4.Tighter crop of the above with some color balance modifications:


----------



## JOAT (Jan 11, 2006)

3 and 4 are awesome! i love how snow and ice totally changes a scene. Nicely done


----------



## scoob (Jan 11, 2006)

great shots!!! i love the second one, and the crops are cool :thumbup:


----------



## Peanuts (Jan 11, 2006)

The last two look like the could have been taken from space!  
Great landscape shots


----------



## Verbal (Jan 11, 2006)

I love these Alex, nice job!  4 is great.  Do you mind if I edit 1 a little bit?


----------



## Verbal (Jan 11, 2006)

I took the liberty to mess with it a little bit... I put them up for comparison. =)  Great shot, btw!


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 12, 2006)

I'd call Photo 2 perfect and would love it to bits if it weren't for the crooked horizon that "leaves" the frame in part. That should have stayed within the frame its whole length. I guess that is why you also tried out the crops?

Until I saw Jon's edit, I would have said the first is very nice as it is, and does look cold, indeed!, but Jon's edit really makes the colours pop and the snow look whiter than white... and compared to that, the "original" snow is a bit blue...


----------



## Chiller (Jan 12, 2006)

Great shots Alex.  I like the last two best.  Love the ice


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 12, 2006)

in chronological order: JOAT, Scoob, Brit, Jon, Corinna and Carl: THANK YOU!!!!!!!

Jon, your edit rocks!
...damn it, everybody's better than me with PS 

Corinna, these branches were sorta downhill and it was impossible to get them outta the shot. I tried cloning them out, but it just looked awfull, so yeah, hence the crops


----------



## Verbal (Jan 12, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> Jon, your edit rocks!
> ...damn it, everybody's better than me with PS



Haha, I've been PSing since you were ten   Besides, the original was still really nice... I just tweaked Levels a little bit!  I can teach ya how to do that, if you're not familiar with it. =)


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 12, 2006)

you're seriously underestimating me, sir. 

...but huh, wtf are layers?


----------



## Verbal (Jan 12, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> you're seriously underestimating me, sir.



Ha, I would never. =)


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 12, 2006)

"cool" shooting Alexandra, i really liked your first shots, so I thought I might take a run at it too!!  Nice to see something other then birds in my PS program..






love this shot!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 12, 2006)

Ray, this is awesome!
oooh, and i see you cloned the "plants" (dunno what these are called) out!
it's really beautiful, thanks!

:hail: to the PS wisdom


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 12, 2006)

thanks for letting me mess with it!  I trimed so sky out.. leveled the horizon, adjusted the lens distortion, curves, added some contrast, some shadow highlight... etc

after a second look, I thinks it's too blue.. how is this?


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 12, 2006)

i... i'm speechless.
this should go to the "before and after" thread. it's incredible to see what knowing people can turn my pics into 
maybe i'll get in the game tomorrow if i'm not too tired. oh, and damn it, it's friday tomorrow! I'll go and try something with it too. NOW


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 12, 2006)

oookay, that's an incredible one of a kind event: Alex has edited one of her own pics, ladies and gents!
(I used Ray's first version cause he already cloned the plants out )
what d'you say? I brought the reds out a bit...


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 12, 2006)

It's all a persoan choice thing.. i like what you did, but I always think about what it would look like on paper.. might be a bit too much colour in your last edit.. but is does look cool on the pc screen!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 12, 2006)

i seriously doubt this one will ever be on paper 
...but my eyes hurt if i look at it for too long, lol.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 12, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> i seriously doubt this one will ever be on paper
> ...but my eyes hurt if i look at it for too long, lol.



hehehe.. well, it's fun trying eh?


----------



## Verbal (Jan 12, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> i seriously doubt this one will ever be on paper
> ...but my eyes hurt if i look at it for too long, lol.



Well I personally prefer the snow to have a more white-look, with just a hint of blue maybe... but I like your idea of reddening the weeds.  Here I go again, I'll post another version soon. =)


----------



## Verbal (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## Verbal (Jan 12, 2006)

meh, I'm not happy with the sky now.  Oh well, I'm too lazy to rework it


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 13, 2006)

Verbal said:
			
		

> meh, I'm not happy with the sky now. Oh well, I'm too lazy to rework it


shut it mr perfect, your sky's awesome. :thumbup:
and thx for the great edits!


----------



## sweet_daisy (Jan 13, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> shut it mr perfect, your sky's awesome. :thumbup:
> and thx for the great edits!



hehehe.. good stuff Verbal.

oppps theis is ray... on daisy's pc!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 13, 2006)

sweet_daisy said:
			
		

> oppps theis is ray... on daisy's pc!


ya, ya... it starts with the pc, then it's gonna be the nylon tights and the skirts 

...*sigh* sorry. i'm soooooooooo freakin exhausted. you're awesome ray :hug::


----------



## Verbal (Jan 13, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> ya, ya... it starts with the pc, then it's gonna be the nylon tights and the skirts
> 
> ...*sigh* sorry. i'm soooooooooo freakin exhausted. you're awesome ray :hug::



lol




*subtley increases post count*


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 13, 2006)

to increase post count, i suggest the "not about alex" thing. #1 spam fest


----------



## Verbal (Jan 13, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> to increase post count, i suggest the "not about alex" thing. #1 spam fest



I don't really feel like spamming, I just felt like saying "lol" and simultaneously getting another post.

#1 more, lol.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 13, 2006)

that was funny.

i guess that makes 1,382


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 13, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> ya, ya... it starts with the pc, then it's gonna be the nylon tights and the skirts
> 
> ...*sigh* sorry. i'm soooooooooo freakin exhausted. you're awesome ray :hug::



yup, you know I would look good in a thong don't ya!!

omg spam city!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 13, 2006)

Raymond J Barlow said:
			
		

> yup, you know I would look good in a thong don't ya!!


you shouldn't have said that. you know i have a lot of imagination 


(where are ya, Verb, when i need you so much to save my morals???)


----------



## Verbal (Jan 13, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> you shouldn't have said that. you know i have a lot of imagination
> 
> 
> (where are ya, Verb, when i need you so much to save my morals???)



I've been here all day, where've you been


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 13, 2006)

sorry

:hug::


----------



## M @ k o (Jan 13, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> ... but i'm so into these!!!


 
Cool ! :thumbup:  

Really nice shots here ! #2 is Marvelous and nicely framed.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks Mako!
it's all thanks to the great PSers here


----------

